# Kansas city average snow fall



## lawnchopper (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm moving from Colorado to the Kansas city area this coming fall. Ive been in the landscaping and snow removal business for the last eight years.
Should I keep my v-plow or sell it? I know KC gets a lot of ice and such, but just not familiar with snow fall.
Is it a worth while business to be in?

Any advice would be great.

Thanks


----------

